# another newbie.... =)



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hey there and welcome! you can post pics by either adding a link from photobucket or clicking on the paper clip above your post and adding an attachment....you'll have to click browse once the window opens up and find the pic you want that's loaded on your pc. hope that helps! have fun posting


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## star struck (Apr 1, 2008)

thank you!!!!! now......... *runs off to get pix*

Just a sec.
Let me get some pix of myself and Rain! =)


----------



## star struck (Apr 1, 2008)

here we go:







Rain and I:

and here's one of just Rain:










sorry I don't have riding pictures!!!!! I usually take all the pix around our place, and can't exactly take pictures of myself riding.:wink:

I'll get around to having Mom help someday,.....


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Welcome, and she's adorable!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

shes cute
welcome


----------



## star struck (Apr 1, 2008)

thank you! =) I feel really welcomed here............ =)


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Your horse is super cute!


----------



## Farm mom (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm new here also. Your pony is very cute. Welcome!!!


----------



## Oisin (Nov 29, 2008)

*Hi there! Im new too and a ponyfreak too and my age has got a 4 in it too LOL..actually 2 4's. your pony looks mega cute! greetz' Oisin*


----------

